# Google- 'The View' co-host Elisabeth Hasselbeck dishes on celiac disease ... - New York Daily News



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img src=http://nt2.ggpht.com/news?imgefp=6ulcaOVEcmcJ&imgurl=assets.nydailynews.com/img/2009/05/05/amd_hasselbeck.jpg width=60 height=80 alt="" border=1>New York Daily News[/TD][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">'The View' co-host Elisabeth Hasselbeck dishes on celiac disease *...*New York Daily News, NY - Eloise ParkerAlso suffering from severe fatigue, Hasselbeck says she was wrongly diagnosed with *Irritable Bowel Syndrome* and even given anti-anxiety pills to ease her chronic symptoms. She finally linked her disorder to celiac disease caused by a gluten intolerance *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

